# Kirby responds to Sideshow Dan



## Danuwoa (May 11, 2019)

Sort of.  When Firebomb asked Kirby what he thought about Sideshow Dan's trolling he answered, "I just don't think you need that.  That's not going to make Georgia great.  We aren't going to move up in the rankings on what I say.  We want to do our talking with our helmets."

Perfect response.  Not only has Kirby done a lot more than Sideshow Dan as a head coach even though Sideshow had about nine year head start on him.  Based on how they act you would think it was Kirby with years more experience as a head coach and Sideshow Dan the guy with less than five years on the job.

I agree with what Kirby said here.  I also agree with what he said as he was running onto the field after whipping Sideshow Dan's butt again this year.?


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2019)

Mullenlick gonna look like Saban did when Dabo put all them points on him. Kirby saying all the right things. Mullenlick just blowing hot air..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 12, 2019)

What has uga done


----------



## Matthew6 (May 12, 2019)

Nothing in 40 yrs.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 12, 2019)

Enjoy richt 2.0


----------



## Matthew6 (May 12, 2019)

And ..... happy Mother’s day to all you Mother’s.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2019)

Are you retarded?  Has Mullen ever coached a team to a national title game?  Has He ever won the SEC as a head coach?  Has he ever even won his division as a head coach?

Kirby has done all of those things.


----------



## TinKnocker (May 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Enjoy richt 2.0


How cute. I remember my first beer.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And ..... happy Mother’s day to all you Mother’s.



We have already accomplished more with CKS, that we ever sniffed of under Richt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We have already accomplished more with CKS, that we ever sniffed of under Richt.



Please do tell...


----------



## Horns (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Please do tell...


You actually need points?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Horns said:


> You actually need points?


Sure, let's hear em


----------



## bullgator (May 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We have already accomplished more with CKS, that we ever sniffed of under Richt.


“Sniffed”!.............dawg humor!


----------



## TinKnocker (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sure, let's hear em


*Richt NEVER made it to a natty game. 
*Richt got blown out by Bama (and lets be real, GA won’t win a natty not competing with Bama)
*Richts best recruiting cycle was 3rd. Kirby’s worst is 3rd. 
*Kirby and Pittman have built what many are calling the best offensive line in college football going into this season.......Richts lines were serviceable at best. 
*Kirby has built true depth at GA. Richt had a potential hole at every spot if someone went down. 

I could keep going for ya, but I might have to get the crayons out for you.


----------



## Horns (May 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> *Richt NEVER made it to a natty game.
> *Richt got blown out by Bama (and lets be real, GA won’t win a natty not competing with Bama)
> *Richts best recruiting cycle was 3rd. Kirby’s worst is 3rd.
> *Kirby and Pittman have built what many are calling the best offensive line in college football going into this season.......Richts lines were serviceable at best.
> ...


Now ask about his heap of a team under/after Jimblo


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2019)

Kirby filled Sanford Stadium, for a Spring game. Don think CMR ever done that.
Kirby got the #1 in the nation 3 years in a row. 
Kirby is on his way up. Gonna take some time to get there, but he has us headed that way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> *Richt NEVER made it to a natty game.
> *Richt got blown out by Bama (and lets be real, GA won’t win a natty not competing with Bama)
> *Richts best recruiting cycle was 3rd. Kirby’s worst is 3rd.
> *Kirby and Pittman have built what many are calling the best offensive line in college football going into this season.......Richts lines were serviceable at best.
> ...



Against a Saban led Bama-
CMR 1-3, CKS 0-2- Advantage CMR

Record in 1st 3 yrs-
Dead even

Conference Championships-
Tied at 1

Recruiting classes-
CKS

Appearance in NCG
CKS



All Kirby has on Richt is recruiting classes and an appearance in the ncg. You really made my point for me with the recruiting classes. Kirby has done less with more. One could also argue given the benefit of a playoff Richt would've also made the ncg but who cares about an appearance ?

Kirby may win it all this year and if he does I'll be the first to tip my hat. If he doesnt, with all those 5*s, then theres a problem. Say what you want but Matthew6 is right, 1st 3 yrs=Richt 2.0


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Oh and yall need to make up your minds. If Richt couldnt compete with Bama, why were yall trying to share a natty when they whooped ND? 


Something about 5 yds away......


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Horns said:


> Now ask about his heap of a team under/after Jimblo


Won a natty under Jimbo. We suck right now

It's not that hard to admit...?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Horns said:


> Now ask about his heap of a team under/after Jimblo


Please tell me more about yalls "appearance"....???


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2019)

Yeah "all" Kirby has on Richt is a title game appearance.  Lol.  Like that's no big deal.  I swear some of y'all did way too much dope when you were young.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Its time to put up or shut up


----------



## antharper (May 12, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah "all" Kirby has on Richt is a title game appearance.  Lol.  Like that's no big deal.  I swear some of y'all did way too much food when you were young.


It wasn’t food they done !


----------



## Horns (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Please tell me more about yalls "appearance"....???


It went from sugar to poop for you and Jimbo hit the road. Poor Willie ain’t had a QB. 

Biggest thing is that UGA is on the rise and FSU is dropping like a rock


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2019)

antharper said:


> It wasn’t food they done !



Fixed it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Its time to put up or shut up



What?  We are going  into year four and already been to the title game.  Are you drunk?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> What?  We are going  into year four and already been to the title game.  Are you drunk?



You think the recruiting will stay hot for CKS if he doesnt produce? Yall have recruited more 5*s than any other team and it's time to produce a championship. This will be a make or break season for Uga imo.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Horns said:


> It went from sugar to poop for you and Jimbo hit the road. Poor Willie ain’t had a QB.
> 
> Biggest thing is that UGA is on the rise and FSU is dropping like a rock


Arent yall 0-2?


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You think the recruiting will stay hot for CKS if he doesnt produce? Yall have recruited more 5*s than any other team and it's time to produce a championship. This will be a make or break season for Uga imo.



Who set the magical timeline. Why was it not set for Saban? All you can do is improve your players and coaching each year. CKS has made some mistake early in his career, so if done win it this year, it is not like, he will just give up, cause someone said, he should of won it all. A lot of the 5* are still underclassmen. If he dont win this year, I will be looking forward to the nest year. I may not make it long enough to see another NC, but enjoy the journey, not the destination.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Its time to put up or shut up


You’re right. 

So when are you going to shut up cause the Dawgs are “putting up”?

The only reason you are putting up is cause the Dawgs are showing up.

Simple question’s......

Would you rather be where the Dawgs and Kirby are where or where FSU is currently? Would you rather be on year 3 with Kirby or year 2 of Willie? From recruiting to games won? Would you rather have Kirby’s record and accomplishments vs where FSU is?

Put up.. Or shut Up...

Take your slice of pie..

Put up.. or shut up?

Would you rather have Kirby or Willie??

Put up.. or Shut Up.......

Actually... just answer the last question. 

Kirby or Willie..

Put up... or shut up??

We all know. So do you......


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You’re right.
> 
> So when are you going to shut up cause the Dawgs are “putting up”?
> 
> ...


Yr 2 with Willie. 

That way we can get someone in who will win a championship


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Who set the magical timeline. Why was it not set for Saban? All you can do is improve your players and coaching each year. CKS has made some mistake early in his career, so if done win it this year, it is not like, he will just give up, cause someone said, he should of won it all. A lot of the 5* are still underclassmen. If he dont win this year, I will be looking forward to the nest year. I may not make it long enough to see another NC, but enjoy the journey, not the destination.


Once again for those in the back. Smart inherited a Ferrari, Saban a moped


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

What trophy has kirby brought home to put him ahead of Richt at the same juncture in his career


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You’re right.
> 
> So when are you going to shut up cause the Dawgs are “putting up”?
> 
> ...


You act like I'm saying Uga sucks. When the entire argument is Kirby and Richt were *** for tat their first 3 yrs


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yr 2 with Willie.
> 
> That way we can get someone in who will win a championship


You ready write a check you can’t pay? 

$1,000 bet to anyone that thinks FSU will win a Natty before UGA does. 

Would you like a deposit? I’ll be happy to throw it down to a member here. 

Let’s put your wallet where your mouth belongs. I’m 100% game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You ready write a check you can’t pay?
> 
> $1,000 bet to anyone that thinks FSU will win a Natty before UGA does.
> 
> ...


I'll bet you one thing...we have the most recent one right now.....

I though you dont do its and buts


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> What trophy has kirby brought home to put him ahead of Richt at the same juncture in his career



I'll wait


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You act like I'm saying Uga sucks. When the entire argument is Kirby and Richt were *** for tat their first 3 yrs



You say Kirby and UGA sucks all the time. Time to bring it all to the front. 

I’m not scared. Are you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll wait



Rose Bowl and a Natty appearance. Next..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Rose Bowl and a Natty appearance. Next..


Wheres the trophy


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You ready write a check you can’t pay?
> 
> $1,000 bet to anyone that thinks FSU will win a Natty before UGA does.
> 
> ...


I’m waiting.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You say Kirby and UGA sucks all the time. Time to bring it all to the front.
> 
> I’m not scared. Are you?



I won't bet on anything with the noles right now. However I ain't scared to bet yall wont win it all this year.


Put up or shut up son


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wheres the trophy



Rose Bowl trophy??

Richt ever get us to a Natty Game?

Yep. Kirby sucks. Take my bet..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Rose Bowl trophy??
> 
> Richt ever get us to a Natty Game?
> 
> Yep. Kirby sucks. Take my bet..



Bet is taken. See #42


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Didmt Richt get a sugar bowl trophy?

Has Kirby? ???


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I won't bet on anything with the noles right now. However I ain't scared to bet yall wont win it all this year.
> 
> 
> Put up or shut up son




Deflecting... again. Scared of the terms?

You already said UGA wouldn’t win one but FSU would.


Don’t back down. Take the bet...

Put up or shut up.

I already know you won’t!! We all do. Heck, Vegas’s odds wouldn’t give it to you either!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Deflecting... again. Scared of the terms?
> 
> You already said UGA wouldn’t do win one but FSU would.
> 
> ...


You're a big time Vegas man when the odds are stacked in your favor...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didmt Richt get a sugar bowl trophy?
> 
> Has Kirby? ???



No.. He’s already given us things Richt hasn’t. Don’t pull a J.Winston..

Should I say “Happy Mother’s Day” to you instead? 

Come on man. Be a man and stand behind your words mom..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're a big time Vegas man when the odds are stacked in your favor...



Hmmmm.. why is that... Cause you are acting like a fool and wrong???

I win again...

Take the bet.

Put up or shut up..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No.. He’s already given us things Richt hasn’t. Don’t pull a J.Winston..
> 
> Should I say “Happy Mother’s Day” to you instead?
> 
> Come on man. Be a man and stand behind your words mom..



A moral victory is what he's given you...


Mom...?????


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

We've all seen what happens after your bets..


*poof* he gone


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Once again for those in the back. Smart inherited a Ferrari, Saban a moped



Inherited...

So Kirby hasn’t taken recruiting to an all new level? Hasn’t whopped Saban in it?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Inherited...
> 
> So Kirby hasn’t taken recruiting to an all new level? Hasn’t whopped Saban in it?



Yet another moral victory. Hes a beast on the recruiting trail but sometime or other he's gonna have to produce


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Inherited...
> 
> So Kirby hasn’t taken recruiting to an all new level? Hasn’t whopped Saban in it?



And yes. Inherited


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> A moral victory is what he's given you...
> 
> 
> Mom...?????



And yet you still won’t take the bet... still haven’t shut up..

I’ll take the loss if need be and that will shut me up. Why won’t you take the bet? Cause it will shut you up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yet another moral victory. Hes a beast on the recruiting trail but sometime or other he's gonna have to produce


Produce??

Just take the bet..

Let’s see you produce with your daily predictions. 

Heck, I’ll open it up to any of you haters.

$1,000 bet UGA wins a Natty before Tennessee, Tech, Auburn or the Noles.

Who’s in????

Who’s scared now??


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Produce??
> 
> Just take the bet..
> 
> ...




I see post 42


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Why just Fsu, UT, Au


No Bama or Clemson?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Since you're a betting man...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Produce??
> 
> Just take the bet..
> 
> ...



The 4 of you can come together for the funds.

UGA will win one before ANY of the 4 of you..

Let me know who wants in. $250 to the each of you vs my 1,000 pay out. 

Let’s see who wants to stand out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

The proof is in the pudding


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why just Fsu, UT, Au
> 
> 
> No Bama or Clemson?


I’ll take on a bet with them. They aren’t flapping their jaws like you and others. 


When we meet Bama this year I’ll be happy to take a wager. 

Until then, focus on your words and trash talk. 

You’re just talking trash. 

Put up or shut up..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll take on a bet with them. They aren’t flapping their jaws like you and others.
> 
> 
> When we meet Bama this year I’ll be happy to take a wager.
> ...



It's ok buddy. We all know yall really though ya had something this time. Heck we did too until last year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> The proof is in the pudding



It sure is. Noles and Barners talk trash..

Shut me up and take the bet!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

It's got to be hard on a dawg to see all these other teams come on your forum with celebratory post!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's ok buddy. We all know yall really though ya had something this time. Heck we did too until last year.



Deflection..

Take the bet...

I’ll shut ya up..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

You couldnt shut me up if you tried


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

I got 1,000 that says yall dont win it all in 2019


You game or not?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's got to be hard on a dawg to see all these other teams come on your forum with celebratory post!



Got to be real hard to talk smack and not back it up. 

Couldn’t imagine going thru life being an all talk kind of person..

Come on man... Quit writing checks you can’t cash..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You couldnt shut me up if you tried



Me either...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I got 1,000 that says yall dont win it all in 2019
> 
> 
> You game or not?



Trying to change the terms after flapping your jaws...

Still flapping them.

You know how bad FSU is. You know how bad FSU will be for a long time.

You won’t take the bet cause you know UGA can/will do it before FSU gets back in.

You just won’t admit it. Cause your mouth has wrote a check your rear end cant cash. 

It’s simple. Your continued posts avoiding it shows it. Let’s talk when you get off the slot machines and you want to come to the poker table.

And in your words..

PUT UP OR SHUT UP...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

All mouth. No Backbone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Trying to change the terms after flapping your jaws...
> 
> Still flapping them.
> 
> ...


Show me where I said anything about a bet


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

You, as usual, deflected the conversation to something other than the original argument.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Now you always want to bet when the odds are absolutely stacked in your favor yet when the its reversed you once again deflect.

Everyone here saw you run off for 2 weeks after one of your bets...talk about backbone??????


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

The proof is in the pudding


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Everyone here saw you run off for 2 weeks after one of your bets...talk about backbone??????



2 weeks vs 2 days...

I’ll bet you another $1,000 to prove I didn’t take off for 2 weeks you say vs the 2 days I was hunting. 

Care to take that bet?

Put up or shut up...

My posts will prove you wrong again....


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

Quit digging boy.... The hole is filling in by the dirt you are slinging over your shoulder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Produce??
> 
> Just take the bet..
> 
> ...




I'm is . . .   Think I'll ease over to the PF .


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm is . . .   Think I'll ease over to the PF .


Some folks don’t know when to stop........


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2 weeks vs 2 days...
> 
> I’ll bet you another $1,000 to prove I didn’t take off for 2 weeks you say vs the 2 days I was hunting.
> 
> ...


I’ll wait.....

I get a kick out of proving people wrong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Think Slayer and S&S musta finally passed out . .


----------



## Horns (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You think the recruiting will stay hot for CKS if he doesnt produce? Yall have recruited more 5*s than any other team and it's time to produce a championship. This will be a make or break season for Uga imo.


Lol


----------



## Danuwoa (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You think the recruiting will stay hot for CKS if he doesnt produce? Yall have recruited more 5*s than any other team and it's time to produce a championship. This will be a make or break season for Uga imo.



If he doesn’t produce?  In three years he has won the SEC, been to the NC, and come within a whisker of winning the SEC and going to the playoff again.  If you think that’s not producing I wish you could be held to the same standard at whatever you do for a living because you couldn’t live up to it. 

Look, you and the others who say things like this are just trolling and nothing else.  You would kill for FSU to not be producing the way you say Kirby isn’t producing.  As long as he’s in the hunt for the SEC every year recruiting is going to be great.  You ought to spend less time worrying about my team and more time worrying about your own.  Plenty to worry about there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think Slayer and S&S musta finally passed out . .




So what if we were drinking and posting.. You do it all the time..

I still stand behind my bet! Cause there isn't one person that will take it unless they want to lose money.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> If he doesn’t produce?  In three years he has won the SEC, been to the NC, and come within a whisker of winning the SEC and going to the playoff again.  If you think that’s not producing I wish you could be held to the same standard at whatever you do for a living because you couldn’t live up to it.
> 
> Look, you and the others who say things like this are just trolling and nothing else.  You would kill for FSU to not be producing the way you say Kirby isn’t producing.  As long as he’s in the hunt for the SEC every year recruiting is going to be great.  You ought to spend less time worrying about my team and more time worrying about your own.  Plenty to worry about there.




You also forgot to mention that Kirby is doing such a bad job of "producing" that he has lost both coordinators to a head coaching job and the other went on to be the highest paid coordinator in the country. 

Ol Willie down in Trailerhassee is stuck at FSU cause no one else wants him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> If he doesn’t produce?  In three years he has won the SEC, been to the NC, and come within a whisker of winning the SEC and going to the playoff again.  If you think that’s not producing I wish you could be held to the same standard at whatever you do for a living because you couldn’t live up to it.
> 
> Look, you and the others who say things like this are just trolling and nothing else.  You would kill for FSU to not be producing the way you say Kirby isn’t producing.  As long as he’s in the hunt for the SEC every year recruiting is going to be great.  You ought to spend less time worrying about my team and more time worrying about your own.  Plenty to worry about there.



I wont be arguing this anymore and I stand by my previous statements. While Kirby is doing well thus far, at this point in his career, he's on par with CMR. Facts that can't be disputed. 

To be honest, I couldnt give a flip if Fsu were in the playoffs this year or not. Either way life will go on. As long as they can produce one every 10-15 yrs, I'm good with that. Cant win em all


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You also forgot to mention that Kirby is doing such a bad job of "producing" that he has lost both coordinators to a head coaching job and the other went on to be the highest paid coordinator in the country.
> 
> Ol Willie down in Trailerhassee is stuck at FSU cause no one else wants him.


You act like I've said Willie is better than kirby???

Trailerhassee ??...Come on now, yall are giving out coozies at graduation


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You act like I've said Willie is better than kirby???
> 
> Trailerhassee ??...Come on now, yall are giving out coozies at graduation




Well.. We did have an Athletic Director that got busted for DUI and having a Hooker in his car...


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well.. We did have an Athletic Director that got busted for DUI and having a Hooker in his car...


Dont forget the panties on the rear view


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont forget the panties on the rear view




I didn't mention that for obvious reason's... That obvious reason was "you".. I didn't want you getting us in trouble..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I didn't mention that for obvious reason's... That obvious reason was "you".. I didn't want you getting us in trouble..



I'm out of the trouble phase. See avatar?


----------



## elfiii (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> To be honest, I couldnt give a flip if Fsu were in the playoffs this year or not. Either way life will go on. As long as they can produce one every 10-15 yrs, I'm good with that. Cant win em all



This is what Noles fans call "boundless optimism".


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This is what Noles fans call "boundless optimism".



I call it "not being delusional"


----------



## Danuwoa (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wont be arguing this anymore and I stand by my previous statements. While Kirby is doing well thus far, at this point in his career, he's on par with CMR. Facts that can't be disputed.
> 
> To be honest, I couldnt give a flip if Fsu were in the playoffs this year or not. Either way life will go on. As long as they can produce one every 10-15 yrs, I'm good with that. Cant win em all



You would rather suck for ten or fifteen if it gives you a chance to run your mouth once every decade in a half.  That’s hilarious.  FSU is a clown show inside a dumpster fire and their Florida yankee fans deserve them.  I wouldn’t trade places with you for anything.  A NC would be great but I’m the opposite.  I’d rather consistently be in the hunt than suck for years then be good for one year then suck for years.  If that’s what it takes I can do without it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You also forgot to mention that Kirby is doing such a bad job of "producing" that he has lost both coordinators to a head coaching job and the other went on to be the highest paid coordinator in the country.
> 
> Ol Willie down in Trailerhassee is stuck at FSU cause no one else wants him.



FSU fans are the most delusional bunch of fair weather fans I’ve ever been around.  When their team is good they are loud.  When their team sucks, which is most of the time, they just don’t watch them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> When their team sucks, which is most of the time, they just don’t watch them.




Watch out now, half those folks are mutt fans now. As for the "most of the time"
93,99,13 are all greater than 1980.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> You would rather suck for ten or fifteen if it gives you a chance to run your mouth once every decade in a half.  That’s hilarious.  FSU is a clown show inside a dumpster fire and their Florida yankee fans deserve them.  I wouldn’t trade places with you for anything.  A NC would be great but I’m the opposite.  I’d rather consistently be in the hunt than suck for years then be good for one year then suck for years.  If that’s what it takes I can do without it.


 
Boy you dogs sure can spin a statement


----------



## Danuwoa (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Boy you dogs sure can spin a statement



Thought you weren't going argue about this anymore.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Watch out now, half those folks are mutt fans now. As for the "most of the time"
> 93,99,13 are all greater than 1980.



Greater to you.  I couldn't care less about any of them.

Congratulations.  Y'all were good in the 90s and then had to kiss an idiot thug's butt so you could have a fleeting moment of glory six years ago.  Nobody remembers or cares because y'all suck now.  The "mutt fans" you reference just came back when y'all started sucking.  They jumped on the bandwagon during the Goff and Donna years.  I personally don't want them back.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Greater to you.  I couldn't care less about any of them.
> 
> Congratulations.  Y'all were good in the 90s and then had to kiss an idiot thug's butt so you could have a fleeting moment of glory six years ago.  Nobody remembers or cares because y'all suck now.  The "mutt fans" you reference just came back when y'all started sucking.  They jumped on the bandwagon during the Goff and Donna years.  I personally don't want them back.


It really stings doesnt it


----------



## Danuwoa (May 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It really stings doesnt it



That my team doesn’t suck or play in a little girl conference with only one quality team to its name?  No it doesn’t sting at all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> That my team doesn’t suck or play in a little girl conference with only one quality team to its name?  No it doesn’t sting at all.



A conference that's won 3 of the last 6 and all against Sec teams....


----------



## mguthrie (May 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Produce??
> 
> Just take the bet..
> 
> ...


How bout my bucks?


----------



## TinKnocker (May 15, 2019)

4 noteworthy paragraphs. I should probably post this in crayon so the gogatuhs here can read it:


----------



## TinKnocker (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> A conference that's won 3 of the last 6 and all against Sec teams....


LOL, conference fans..............


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> A conference that's won 3 of the last 6 and all against Sec teams....



We both know that without Clemson your conference stinks like road kill.  You sure do want to keep this going for a guy who said he didn’t want to argue anymore.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> We both know that without Clemson your conference stinks like road kill.  You sure do want to keep this going for a guy who said he didn’t want to argue anymore.



No need to argue when I threw out facts.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Against a Saban led Bama-
> CMR 1-3, CKS 0-2- Advantage CMR
> 
> Record in 1st 3 yrs-
> ...



Kirby instilled a more savage mentality. 
Richt a savageless mentality.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> No need to argue when I threw out facts.


 ?? Florida State sucks so bad that you have take credit for Clemson wins in a game of “we’re good by proxy”.  Man those are some sad facts you got there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> ?? Florida State sucks so bad that you have take credit for Clemson wins in a game of “we’re good by proxy”.  Man those are some sad facts you got there.



I know Gin House sent you on a long hiatus in that time frame but I'm pretty sure one of those 3 titles belong to FSU. So that's 2 Acc teams that have won 3 of the last 6. Tell me again how many Sec teams have won in that same time frame.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know Gin House sent you on a long hiatus in that time frame but I'm pretty sure one of those 3 titles belong to FSU. So that's 2 Acc teams that have won 3 of the last 6. Tell me again how many Sec teams have won in that same time frame.



I don’t care.  Your team sucks RIGHT NOW.  Mine doesn’t.  You’re the only one in this conversation that cares about what happened a few years ago.  Nice ginhouse reference.  I miss that guy.  You live through other people and other teams.  You’re a sad little dude.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don’t care.  Your team sucks RIGHT NOW.  Mine doesn’t.  You’re the only one in this conversation that cares about what happened a few years ago.  Nice ginhouse reference.  I miss that guy.  You live through other people and other teams.  You’re a sad little dude.



It's ok hoss. Maybe one day, you too, can experience your team winning a title.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's ok hoss. Maybe one day, you too, can experience your team winning a title.



You care about it way more than I do “hoss”.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 15, 2019)

What happened to ole Ginny?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> What happened to ole Ginny?



Havent seen him around in years.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 15, 2019)

Maybe he and super DGD Dawgpound are hanging out.


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2019)

Dawg pound was a hoot!


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2019)

I miss Ginhouse.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2019)

1980


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Wheres SuperSport these days?

GoldRanger?

Rebel Yell?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2019)

We need gold ranger to pop back in here. It’s not pickems season. So he’s safe


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980




2006,2007, 2008


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> 2006,2007, 2008


Yep. 3 losing richt seasons


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. 3 losing richt seasons


Richt is a good man.


----------



## king killer delete (May 16, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are you retarded?  Has Mullen ever coached a team to a national title game?  Has He ever won the SEC as a head coach?  Has he ever even won his division as a head coach?
> 
> Kirby has done all of those things.


Except win that national championship


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Except win that national championship



Did I say he had won a NC?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Richt is a good man.



Awesome guy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Richt is a good man.




Fine Christian man !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fine Christian man !!



Good thing they got 2.0 to replace him ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)




----------



## bullgator (May 16, 2019)

This thread still going!


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (May 16, 2019)

Go Vols tryin to lay low.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 17, 2019)

Trying to catch up on this monster thread.
One question, who is Mark Rich ?


----------



## bullgator (May 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Trying to catch up on this monster thread.
> One question, who is Mark Rich ?


An international commodities trader.


----------



## TinKnocker (May 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> One question, who is Mark Rich ?


Kirby 1.0


----------



## Danuwoa (May 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Trying to catch up on this monster thread.
> One question, who is Mark Rich ?



That’s Kirby’s stage name when he raps at the Georgia Theatre.?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> What has uga done


I can answer this. There's that time that they almost beat Bama. And then there is the next year that they almost beat Bama. And that didn't work out so there is that time that Clemson beat Bama and all the dogs loved it because they couldn't do it. Kind of like, I can't beat you up but my brother can


----------



## Danuwoa (May 17, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I can answer this. There's that time that they almost beat Bama. And then there is the next year that they almost beat Bama. And that didn't work out so there is that time that Clemson beat Bama and all the dogs loved it because they couldn't do it. Kind of like, I can't beat you up but my brother can



Not exactly.  Everybody is just sick of Alabama.  Y’all have had a really long run and people are just tired of it.  So seeing them get throttled was kind of satisfying.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 17, 2019)

Bama actually believed they were better than some NFL teams. The arrogance is what people were sick of. Till Dabo laid a beat down on them. LOL !


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 17, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not exactly.  Everybody is just sick of Alabama.  Y’all have had a really long run and people are just tired of it.  So seeing them get throttled was kind of satisfying.


To get a real satisfaction, you should become a Clemson fan. Just say that you are a big fan of the number two overall player that Clemson just signed today that goes to high school in Georgia


----------



## Danuwoa (May 17, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> To get a real satisfaction, you should become a Clemson fan. Just say that you are a big fan of the number two overall player that Clemson just signed today that goes to high school in Georgia


 
You make me laugh man but none of what you say bothers me.  I’m a Georgia fan and always will be.  Bama’s run will come to an end soon enough and nobody will even remember what we are talking about.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Bama actually believed they were better than some NFL teams. The arrogance is what people were sick of. Till Dabo laid a beat down on them. LOL !



What you say is true about people just being tired of their arrogance.  That got old a long time ago.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 18, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> What you say is true about people just being tired of their arrogance.  That got old a long time ago.


Bama being better than a NFL team was a joke. Bama had a few NFL players playing. Every player on the worst NFL team is a NFL player. I'm fully aware that this run will come to an end. Everything does at some point. It's been fun to watch. I won't cry when it's over. Well, if I do, I'll never admit it. Especially on this forum. Or at work. Or at the hunting club.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Bama being better than a NFL team was a joke. Bama had a few NFL players playing. Every player on the worst NFL team is a NFL player. I'm fully aware that this run will come to an end. Everything does at some point. It's been fun to watch. I won't cry when it's over. Well, if I do, I'll never admit it. Especially on this forum. Or at work. Or at the hunting club.



I hear ya.?


----------



## TinKnocker (May 18, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 968636


Interestingly enough, the same parallel could be drawn between McElwain and Mullen........difference being Jimmy won the East his first year. ??‍


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Interestingly enough, the same parallel could be drawn between McElwain and Mullen........difference being Jimmy won the East his first year. ??‍


???


----------



## bullgator (May 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Interestingly enough, the same parallel could be drawn between McElwain and Mullen........difference being Jimmy won the East his first year. ??‍


Yes, things were better when Georgia was........
Well, Georgia.


----------



## TinKnocker (May 18, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Yes, things were better when Georgia was........
> Well, Georgia.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Go dogs getting a little chippy


----------



## bullgator (May 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


>


Another animal that could have a bulldog for a snack. Apology accepted, Gump


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 18, 2019)

Give Mullen the same talent as Fat Kirby and he beats Fat Kirby 9 out of 10 times. Don't be mad


----------



## bullgator (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Give Mullen the same talent as Fat Kirby and he beats Fat Kirby 9 out of 10 times. Don't be mad


Speaking da truef. Kirby has recruiting down pretty darn good, I’ll give him that.


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Give Mullen the same talent as Fat Kirby and he beats Fat Kirby 9 out of 10 times. Don't be mad


That sounds good but it’s nothing more than a good guess. Dabo destroyed Saban with a lot less talent. I don’t think Mullenlick is all that and a bag of chips. But again it’s just a guess. Like yours. When he proves otherwise which he very well might or he might not. But for trolling sake please carry on.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Give Mullen the same talent as Fat Kirby and he beats Fat Kirby 9 out of 10 times. Don't be mad



Now you've done it


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> That sounds good but it’s nothing more than a good guess. Dabo destroyed Saban with a lot less talent. I don’t think Mullenlick is all that and a bag of chips. But again it’s just a guess. Like yours. When he proves otherwise which he very well might or he might not. But for trolling sake please carry on.


I wasn't trolling. I really believe that to be a true guess


----------



## TinKnocker (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Give Mullen the same talent as Fat Kirby and he beats Fat Kirby 9 out of 10 times. Don't be mad


At least you can admit Kirby > Danny in recruiting.


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I wasn't trolling. I really believe that to be a true guess


Cool


----------



## TinKnocker (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I wasn't trolling. I really believe that to be a true guess


Kirby turned a 3 ️ into a Thorpe Award winner. Has Danno developed anyone in that fashion?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Kirby turned a 3 ️ into a Thorpe Award winner. Has Danno developed anyone in that fashion?


Nope. Kirby is the best coach in the country. Except for two or three Saturdays every season


----------



## bullgator (May 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> At least you can admit Kirby > Danny in recruiting.


Yep, certainly so far. I said so in post 155.


----------



## bullgator (May 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Kirby turned a 3 ️ into a Thorpe Award winner. Has Danno developed anyone in that fashion?


Your changing the discussion BGline was making.


----------



## TinKnocker (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Nope.


?


----------



## TinKnocker (May 18, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Your changing the discussion BGline was making.



His “point” was Dan was a better coach. If that’s true, who has he coached UP to perform at a significantly higher level?


----------



## bullgator (May 18, 2019)

His point was starting with equal talent. BTW, Mullen has plenty playing in the league.


----------



## TinKnocker (May 18, 2019)

bullgator said:


> His point was starting with equal talent


Correct. With equal talent Dan would win 9/10......allegedly. 

Is that not a claim that Dan is a better coach? Definitely seems to be.


----------



## TinKnocker (May 18, 2019)

Also, having all dem recent natties and being the flagship university of one of the most talent rich states in America, recruiting should be easy. But Kirby walks in and plucks who he wants from Florida. 

If your argument is “Dan would win with equal talent” then its time for a new coach already. Danny has already lost this battle because Kirby is winning the recruiting war and it’s not even close.


----------



## bullgator (May 18, 2019)

If you want to keep spinning away from his comment, I’m done. 


TinKnocker said:


> Also, having all dem recent natties and being the flagship university of one of the most talent rich states in America, recruiting should be easy. But Kirby walks in and plucks who he wants from Florida.
> 
> If your argument is “Dan would win with equal talent” then its time for a new coach already. Danny has already lost this battle because Kirby is winning the recruiting war and it’s not even close.


All this ^ is a misdirect and would be a nice separate discussion, but doesn’t address the subject at hand......


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Give Mullen the same talent as Fat Kirby and he beats Fat Kirby 9 out of 10 times. Don't be mad



If you aren’t trolling and really believe this I don’t know what you base it on.  In the last two season Georgia has trailed the rest of the East combined for a grand total of seven minutes.  In his nine or so years as a head coach Sideshow Dan has never done a single thing to lead any sane person to believe he is capable of that regardless of what talent he might have at his disposal.  That’s a simple fact.  But y’all keep telling yourselves that Kirby can recruit and that’s it.  You’re entitled to your opinion but not your own special set of facts.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Also, having all dem recent natties and being the flagship university of one of the most talent rich states in America, recruiting should be easy. But Kirby walks in and plucks who he wants from Florida.
> 
> If your argument is “Dan would win with equal talent” then its time for a new coach already. Danny has already lost this battle because Kirby is winning the recruiting war and it’s not even close.



I don’t think recruits like Mullen.  He’s a dork and they just can’t relate to him and if you watch that cringe worthy pregame speech he gave the gogatuh prior to last year’s Cocktail Party you see why.  These guys will never get to find out anyway because Sideshow Dan can’t even keep the players he has recruited on his team let alone out recruit Kirby.  He’s a clown.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 19, 2019)

Mullen the clown needs to keep spouting off.
Love it, good bulletin board material.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 19, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Mullen the clown needs to keep spouting off.
> Love it, good bulletin board material.



Glad this goofball is not our coach...for the claims the haters make saying he's a better coach, nah don't think so. Kirby's gonna win 70% of the time, just watch, till Mullet gets sent packing. Kirby is already roughing him up and taking his lunch money.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 19, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you aren’t trolling and really believe this I don’t know what you base it on.  In the last two season Georgia has trailed the rest of the East combined for a grand total of seven minutes.  In his nine or so years as a head coach Sideshow Dan has never done a single thing to lead any sane person to believe he is capable of that regardless of what talent he might have at his disposal.  That’s a simple fact.  But y’all keep telling yourselves that Kirby can recruit and that’s it.  You’re entitled to your opinion but not your own special set of facts.


I think that Mullen did a really good job at Miss. St. with a lot less talent than Kirby will ever have to deal with. I don't think Kirby would have won five games a year there


----------



## Danuwoa (May 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I think that Mullen did a really good job at Miss. St. with a lot less talent than Kirby will ever have to deal with. I don't think Kirby would have won five games a year there



See I think people make way too much out of Sideshow Dan’s time in Starkghanistan.  Not that he didn’t do ok but I don’t see anything to suggest he would beat Kirby nine times out of ten all things being equal talent wise.  He had a lot of years to build that program into what he wanted it to be and they were just sort of ok.  Why anybody thinks that’s so impressive and makes you think he’s the better coach I don’t know but I think it’s just because you hate Georgia.  That’s fine.  It doesn’t matter to me whether you like us or our coach but just say that.  This other stuff is nonsense.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 19, 2019)

I don't hate Georgia. I really really really dislike Auburn. That's about it. Well, let's throw LSU in there. I don't think Kirby is a great a coach as everyone else does. He might turn into one someday. I do believe the Dawgs win a championship within the next couple of years. We will see after that. Good coaches win a championship. Great coaches win multiple championships. It's a whole lot harder to stay on top than it is to get on top. I'm just looking forward to some future battles in Atlanta. Hopefully this December


----------



## Danuwoa (May 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I don't hate Georgia. I really really really dislike Auburn. That's about it. Well, let's throw LSU in there. I don't think Kirby is a great a coach as everyone else does. He might turn into one someday. I do believe the Dawgs win a championship within the next couple of years. We will see after that. Good coaches win a championship. Great coaches win multiple championships. It's a whole lot harder to stay on top than it is to get on top. I'm just looking forward to some future battles in Atlanta. Hopefully this December



Nothing unreasonable about any of that.


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I don't hate Georgia. I really really really dislike Auburn. That's about it. Well, let's throw LSU in there. I don't think Kirby is a great a coach as everyone else does. He might turn into one someday. I do believe the Dawgs win a championship within the next couple of years. We will see after that. Good coaches win a championship. Great coaches win multiple championships. It's a whole lot harder to stay on top than it is to get on top. I'm just looking forward to some future battles in Atlanta. Hopefully this December



All  I know right now is that Kirby is a young coach and a great recruiter. He has made mistakes like any new head coach would. It he learns from them he has the potential to be a great coach someday. Nobody becomes a great coach in three years. He seems to be an upgrade from CMR, regardless what the records show. If he dont make it, there is nothing I can do about it. All I can do is enjoy the success he has had.


----------



## TinKnocker (May 19, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Another animal that could have a bulldog for a snack. Apology accepted, Gump


It's like I spoke it into existence.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 19, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> It's like I spoke it into existence.



So Mullen isn’t even quite McElwain 2.0.???


----------



## bullgator (May 19, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> It's like I spoke it into existence.


Your powers have no bounds....


----------



## bullgator (May 19, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> So Mullen isn’t even quite McElwain 2.0.???


Thank goodness. Mac had a dilapidated East during his tenure and only managed one . I really think if we would’ve had Mullen here instead of Mac or even Mus, we’d still be steamrolling. Georgia made the right move at the right time and now has UF playing catch-up........touché.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Now we're using stats to compare coaches....


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now we're using stats to compare coaches....


No comparison really. Smart is light years ahead of Mullenlick. Recruiting and coaching. I bet Kirby can beats Mullenlick In fund raising too.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> No comparison really. Smart is light years ahead of Mullenlick. Recruiting and coaching. I bet Kirby can beats Mullenlick In fund raising too.


Light years? I drink more beer on Sundays than any other day myself. Bottoms up!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Light years? I drink more beer on Sundays than any other day myself. Bottoms up!


??


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Light years? I drink more beer on Sundays than any other day myself. Bottoms up!



I ran out yesterday.


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I ran out yesterday.


Don’t even have to go to the bootleggers anymore on Sundays round here. It’s all legal. I remember going to the bootlegger on Sundays buying beer for a dollar a can and likker was real expensive if they had any left when you got there.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 19, 2019)

Don’t drink anymore so it’s not even on my radar.  I never understood the people who were so put out that the store didn’t sell it on Sunday.  I always just bought enough on Saturday that I didn’t have to worry about it.  Simple.


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Light years? I drink more beer on Sundays than any other day myself. Bottoms up!


Negative on the beer. I quit drinking years ago after my 3rd DUI. I’m high on poison. Went to one of them snake handling churches today. Started off with a jar of something with fire coming out the top of it. We’d run it across our hands until it got hot then move our hands then we drank something called strict 9 and then threw rattle snakes at each other while the band played some Jerry lee Lewis tunes talking about Jesus.


----------



## bullgator (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Negative on the beer. I quit drinking years ago after my 3rd DUI. I’m high on poison. Went to one of them snake handling churches today. Started off with a jar of something with fire coming out the top of it. We’d run it across our hands until it got hot then move our hands then we drank something called strict 9 and then threw rattle snakes at each other while the band played some Jerry lee Lewis tunes talking about Jesus.


I knew I’d met you before...I just couldn’t remember where...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Negative on the beer. I quit drinking years ago after my 3rd DUI. I’m high on poison. Went to one of them snake handling churches today. Started off with a jar of something with fire coming out the top of it. We’d run it across our hands until it got hot then move our hands then we drank something called strict 9 and then threw rattle snakes at each other while the band played some Jerry lee Lewis tunes talking about Jesus.


Rock on brother! I'm not one to judge. I'd probably try all of it, except the stop drinking part


----------



## bullgator (May 19, 2019)

My dad used to say there were only two occasions when he’d drink.......when he was with somebody or by himself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Negative on the beer. I quit drinking years ago after my 3rd DUI. I’m high on poison. Went to one of them snake handling churches today. Started off with a jar of something with fire coming out the top of it. We’d run it across our hands until it got hot then move our hands then we drank something called strict 9 and then threw rattle snakes at each other while the band played some Jerry lee Lewis tunes talking about Jesus.




Okay bro, you just made me spew my drank  . .


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Negative on the beer. I quit drinking years ago after my 3rd DUI. I’m high on poison. Went to one of them snake handling churches today. Started off with a jar of something with fire coming out the top of it. We’d run it across our hands until it got hot then move our hands then we drank something called strict 9 and then threw rattle snakes at each other while the band played some Jerry lee Lewis tunes talking about Jesus.



Was you in my neck of the woods today??? 

The only active snake handling churches I know of are about 40 miles down the mountain from me!  Should have called I could have met you there!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Negative on the beer. I quit drinking years ago after my 3rd DUI. I’m high on poison. Went to one of them snake handling churches today. Started off with a jar of something with fire coming out the top of it. We’d run it across our hands until it got hot then move our hands then we drank something called strict 9 and then threw rattle snakes at each other while the band played some Jerry lee Lewis tunes talking about Jesus.



That's methtastic


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

Y’all enjoy I know I did!!! I’m the fellar with my gut hanging out. Just for the record I used to be skinny!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Y’all enjoy I know I did!!! I’m the fellar with my gut hanging out. Just for the record I used to be skinny!!!



Now I see why you didn't call, you went to the one in Kingston,Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

I didn’t know if I was going to like it. Now I know so I’m telling ehhrbodi!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Y’all enjoy I know I did!!! I’m the fellar with my gut hanging out. Just for the record I used to be skinny!!!



What in the Bethlehem Ga is going on here? My goodness


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Go fat dogs in church


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> What in the Bethlehem Ga is going on here? My goodness


Having church cuz!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

Read the Book salvation on Sand Mountain, I think I am mentioned in it a couple of times!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Y’all enjoy I know I did!!! I’m the fellar with my gut hanging out. Just for the record I used to be skinny!!!



That dont narrow it down much Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2019)

I would have been dancing right on out of there.


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2019)

I think that Church was around Knoxville.


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2019)

Though I saw Fat Phil dancing.


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Charlie y'all got a few of them churches up your way too!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Charlie y'all got a few of them churches up your way too!!



That was in Middlesboro Ky with pastor Cody Coots. They have a youtube video of him getting bit by rattlesnake. ???


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Right across the river and only 3 miles from KyDawg


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Right across the river and only 3 miles from KyDawg



They have more up there! They have a huge snake handling revival up there every year!!!,


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> They have more up there! They have a huge snake handling revival up there every year!!!,



Now we know the real reason Charlie moved up there. It's no coincidence he left Moultrie about the same time they quit the rattlesnake roundup.


----------



## bullgator (May 20, 2019)

If this thread is still about Mullen, he got two commits this weekend. A tight end legacy and a 4star CB......


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

bullgator said:


> If this thread is still about Mullen, he got two commits this weekend. A tight end legacy and a 4star CB......



This thread is now about Jesus and Rattlesnakes. Those recruits will be gone in a few weeks. ?


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

bullgator said:


> If this thread is still about Mullen, he got two commits this weekend. A tight end legacy and a 4star CB......



We are doing our best to derail it, erebody be tired of UF and the mullet!

We talking real religion now........


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Oh and Duluth Trading Company. Everybody is gonna pitch in and get Brown some of those long tail church shirts


----------



## TinKnocker (May 20, 2019)

bullgator said:


> If this thread is still about Mullen, he got two commits this weekend. A tight end legacy and a 4star CB......


What’s their names, so we can find them in the portal next week? ?


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Charlie y'all got a few of them churches up your way too!!



They are some for sure in the Eastern Mountain area of Kentucky. Have not heard on any close by here, but I have not been out looking for one either.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They are some for sure in the Eastern Mountain area of Kentucky. Have not heard on any close by here, but I have not been out looking for one either.



It's ok Charlie, we ain't judging you brother


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2019)

I want to invite all everyone out to our next service this Sunday. We will be using Copperheads for the first timers and Eastern Diamond backs for the experience folk. We need a tambourine player to.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I want to invite all everyone out to our next service this Sunday. We will be using Copperheads for the first timers and Eastern Diamond backs for the experience folk. We need a tambourine player to.



Can we bring our own snake?


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can we bring our own snake?


Yes, but the deacon board has to inspect it before they allow the congregation to handle it.


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

What about water moccasins??


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I want to invite all everyone out to our next service this Sunday. We need a tambourine player to.



Does it have to be a bonifide Church of Jesus Christ with Signs Following tambourine??


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yes, but the deacon board has to inspect it before they allow the congregation to handle it.


???


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Does it have to be a bonifide Church of Jesus Christ with Signs Following tambourine??


Yes it does


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yes it does



Man now I gotta drive to Section, Al. and see preacher Summerford........


----------



## bullgator (May 20, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> What’s their names, so we can find them in the portal next week? ?


Johnny Holmes of Peckerwood, Ga. and Roscoe P. Coltrane of Buttsniff County, Mississippi. Google them!


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I want to invite all everyone out to our next service this Sunday. We will be using Copperheads for the first timers and Eastern Diamond backs for the experience folk. We need a tambourine player to.



I will there but in disguise. I will be disguised as an empty seat.


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I will there but in disguise. I will be disguised as an empty seat.


Come on Charlie!!! I’d love to have you and Mrs. Linda worship wit us. Heck bring them grandyoungins with ya and we’ll go get ice cream after service.


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2019)

Jeff, you trying to make me a single man, right before I hit my 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2019)

Happy 50th to you and Mrs Linda!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Right across the river and only 3 miles from KyDawg


Kydawg ain’t scared of no dang snakes.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Happy 50th to you and Mrs Linda!!


And happy birthday boss.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I want to invite all everyone out to our next service this Sunday. We will be using Copperheads for the first timers and Eastern Diamond backs for the experience folk. We need a tambourine player to.


Slayer is your tambourine guy.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can we bring our own snake?


I’m coming. I’ll bring my snake.


----------



## bullgator (May 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff, you trying to make me a single man, right before I hit my 50th wedding anniversary.


Happy Anniversary to Mr./Mrs. Boss!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

Congrats to charlie


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I wasn't trolling. I really believe that to be a true guess



Stop lying, it will go better for you. This is the GON/Woodys Sports Forum. Every post in this forum is a trolling post. If it isn't we let the GT and Vols fans kick you out of this forum.


----------

